# Can Omnisphere "export" wavetables ?



## ManicMiner (Sep 14, 2020)

I know its possible to imports WAVs into Omnisphere and make wavetables from them.

But is it possible to export wavetables from Omnisphere to use in, for example, Serum?


----------



## pk-1 (Sep 14, 2020)

ManicMiner said:


> I know its possible to imports WAVs into Omnisphere and make wavetables from them.
> 
> But is it possible to export wavetables from Omnisphere to use in, for example, Serum?



No, but there's a tool which can extract the wavetables from the Omnisphere database file and store them in "standard" Serum/Falcon/...-compatible format. You'll be surprised how sparse they are, mostly just a handful of slices. A lot of the Omnisphere magic seems to be in the interpolation algorithm.

Anyway, if you want to give it a try: https://github.com/zxol/omniserum


----------

